# Income Tax on UK Pensions



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi All

Considering a move to Southern Germany and need clarification on tax and health issues:

My income from state and private uk pensions will be around 20,000 euros/year; my other half will not be working but will have an income from savings.

Am I right in thinking that the 'personal allowance' of just over 8,000 euros (before tax is due) can be doubled if we elect to be taxed as a couple? i.e. we can earn 16,000 euros between us before tax is due at 14% on the remainder.

Health issues - again - my understanding is that an E121 will enable me to get healthcare in Germany and E106 form will do the same for my spouse. Presume this is same heath cover as German nationals receive. Would it need to be 'topped up' by private insurance cover?

thanks for any and all input

south view


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> Am I right in thinking that the 'personal allowance' of just over 8,000 euros (before tax is due) can be doubled if we elect to be taxed as a couple?


That's right, but only if you are married.



> Would it need to be 'topped up' by private insurance cover?


As far I understand, E121 means that you can use your UK health insurance in Germany? In that case, you will probably the same cover, that you have in the UK.
I don't know how much that differs from the German one.


----------

